# It jobs



## anuprana (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi I am a software developer and have had my skill assessment done under 261313 Software Engineer .I have an EOI open under subclass 189 .what will be the average salary of software developer with an experience of 4 years ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------

